# Using Crushed Velvet On Car Interiors



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Is this hard to do?

And if you can explain a good way on tucking it and what kind of glue to use


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i found the best way to get answers is to go to an interior shop.some dont like giving out info, have an attitude like your interested in what they do, not that your gonna take business from them.

the only ways I've personally seen tucks is fake tucks (sticthes in THICK foam, and take evben thicker foam, cutting slices in it half way through it, and tucking the velvet in the cracks.you pretty much gotta use buttoms if you dont that.

I'm gonna stitch diamonds in 1" foam if I can find a way or at least the thickest foam I can, with polyfill between the foam and the velvet.I want some phat tufts! We have a diamond stitch machine at work, but I'm not re-threading that damn thing just to get the thread colors I need.

As far as glue, I use aerasol fabric glue,but i really dont like it.something sprayable if you have a paint gun.again, theres some many different kinds, just ask a shop.


----------



## Saint (Sep 19, 2005)

its easy as shit i can do it in a blink of an eye the whole thing


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

crush velvet? is this a donk or something? :twak:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Sep 23 2005, 09:48 PM~3875574
> *crush velvet.I like good job homie.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

LA LA LA LAA LAAA LAL LA LA LA LA LA

I WONT SAY NOTHIN CUZ THEY PEOPLE CALL ME A HATER, AND A ******* PIECE OF SHIT

BUT DO UR THING BRUH


----------

